# 39 Mercury Pacemaker



## Lomilojoe (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello All,

Would anyone be aware of what clips secure the tank into the frame?
Secondly, because the tank light lenses are impossible to find, would anyone know of an alternative idea?

Thanks in advance,

Joe


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Sep 28, 2011)

*Mercury Pacemaker Lenses*

Hi Joe, I have a buddy that's working on reproducing the highly sought after Mercury Pacemaker lenses. He does amazing work so I'm sure they'll be nice. He's also making the equally difficult to find flying wedge fender ornament. I'm first in line so I'll let you know how they turn out. If he decides to offer them for sale I'll let you know if you're interested. Elgin


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's a set made by Anthony Standard-






And yes, they are available.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 29, 2011)

here are a few pics of my pacemaker project with the retaining clip and attaching points.


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 13, 2018)

Anyone know where I can get my hands on a pair of the lenses and also a fender ornament? I have lenses but in poor shape.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> Anyone know where I can get my hands on a pair of the lenses and also a fender ornament? I have lenses but in poor shape.



Here ya go for the ornament  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mercury-pacemaker-fender-ornament.123983/#post-830483 Check with the seller-Mike I think he made lenses as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks, Shawn!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jan 29, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> Here's a set made by Anthony Standard-
> 
> View attachment 511948
> 
> And yes, they are available.



These are sweet, Wish i had something that needed them!!!


----------

